# Tom's scrotum (joke)



## dmmj (Jan 5, 2011)

Tom's scrotum

The pastor asked if anyone in the congregation would like to express
praise for answered prayers. Suzie Smith stood and walked to the
podium. She said, "I have a praise. Two months ago, my husband, Tom,
had a terrible bicycle wreck and his scrotum was completely crushed.

The pain was excruciating and the doctors didn't know if they could help
him." You could hear a muffled gasp from the men in the congregation as
they imagine the pain that poor Tom must have experienced. "Tom was
unable to hold me or the children," she went on, "and every move caused
him terrible pain."


We prayed as the doctors performed a delicate
operation, and it turned out they were able to piece together the crushed
remnants of Tom's scrotum, and wrap wire around it to hold it in place."

Again, the men in the congregation cringed and squirmed uncomfortably as
they imagined the horrible surgery performed on Tom. "Now," she
announced in a quivering voice, "thank the Lord, Tom is out of the hospital and the doctors say that with time, his
scrotum should recover completely."

All the men sighed with unified relief. The pastor rose and tentatively asked if anyone else had
something to say.

A man stood up and walked slowly to the podium.
He said, "I'm Tom Smith." The entire congregation held its breath. "I
just want to tell my wife the word is sternum."


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 5, 2011)

HA HA HA HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! That was pretty funny!!!


----------



## jackrat (Jan 5, 2011)

Good stuff.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 5, 2011)

That reminds me of a time I used a word incorrectly in 7th grade science...our teacher was asking us to name parts of the eye and I shouted out "rectum" ...I meant "retina" ooops...not quite the same


----------



## Kristina (Jan 5, 2011)

OMG Katie you are killing me... Literally laughing my butt off...


----------



## Isa (Jan 5, 2011)

LOLLLLLLL Very funny 
Katie  lol You are so funny


----------



## terryo (Jan 5, 2011)

OMG!! I thought you were talking about "our" Tom...the dog trainer. I couldn't open it fast enough. I was so disappointed David.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 6, 2011)

sorry to disappoint but I have no personal knowledge of tom's scrotum. I thought of changing the name.


----------



## terryo (Jan 6, 2011)

That's OK...sigh....as usual you gave me a good laugh David.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 6, 2011)

:O
:O
:O


----------



## Kristina (Jan 6, 2011)

LMAO Terry!!!

I have to admit the title gave me pause... I thought maybe David and Tom had a falling out and I was going to have to hand David a formal warning....


----------

